# Problème de PISTE AUDIO sur apple tv



## benborre@me.com (22 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Mon problème est le suivant, je rippe des dvd avec handbrake en 2 pistes audio (anglais et français), sous itunes je peux facilement choisir l'une ou l'autre sans problème, quand je fais un aperçu de mon film a partir du fichier c'est le français qui se joue automatiquement. Et sur Apple TV le film se joue en anglais, sans que je puisse choisir les langues. Même en appuyant longtemps sur play/pause j'ai que les chapitres et pas l'option audio... Merci de m'aider parce que c'est vraiment tordu. 
PS: dans les réglage, tout est fait a priori pour privilégier le français.


----------



## Pongo (21 Mai 2011)

Je cherche encore ... As tu trouvé depuis tout ce temps


----------



## iOStv (23 Mai 2011)

Pongo a dit:


> Je cherche encore ... As tu trouvé depuis tout ce temps


Logiquement les dernières mises à jour ont résolu ce souci (es-tu à jour ?), avec la manip indiquée (appui longuement sur le bouton central de la remote) pour voir apparaitre Chapitres, Langues, etc...


----------



## Pongo (23 Mai 2011)

Ouiii ! Merci. AppleTV acheté avant hier.

Donc appui long sur le bouton central et le choix des langues et des chapitres apparait.

Je ne regrette pas cet achat ... avec l'iPad 2 comme télécommande, je ne vois pas d'équivalent dans le HomeCinéma.

Merci IOStv


----------



## jpong (25 Mai 2011)

Pour etre plus clair:
vous parlez bien de la lecture de videos via itunes hein? et non pas de logiciels tiers tel Plex ou XBMC? 

non parce que je rencontre ce probleme de selection de piste audio sur un fichier mkv avec Plex... si quelqu'un a une idee. Mais je pense que c'est un bug qui sera corrige avec la prochaine MAJ


----------

